# Bonus and leave



## Newmomof3 (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm currently on leave of absence. I seen Target is rolling out another $200 bonus. Will I get that or not seeing how I'm on leave?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 22, 2020)

Newmomof3 said:


> I'm currently on leave of absence. I seen Target is rolling out another $200 bonus. Will I get that or not seeing how I'm on leave?


They didn’t do it for last bonus so I doubt they will this time but someone in HR may know for sure (pinging @HRTMKendall)


----------



## Far from newbie (Oct 22, 2020)

Newmomof3 said:


> I'm currently on leave of absence. I seen Target is rolling out another $200 bonus. Will I get that or not seeing how I'm on leave?


I thought the ‘wording’ for the gift was ‘To The TM‘s that worked the front lines during the pandemic’,  Not simply ‘To all employees’.  
If this is the case then the answer is NO.

You can Hate me for this, but I’m gonna say it :
I actually Hope that if you were NOT physically showing up for work , and Being present to serve the guests (and make profits for Target ),
that You would NOT be rewarded with this EXTRA ‘thank you‘ bonus.  Cause really, HOW do you think you EARNED it ?

Also, most of our LOA quit When leave was up, and never came back.


----------



## Newmomof3 (Oct 22, 2020)

I figure it's a no, but wanted to ask to see if someone heard officially. I was working for the last bonus. I was 9 months pregnant at the time.


----------



## Far from newbie (Oct 22, 2020)

I didn’t mean to sound harsh

i don’t actually know for sure

My store has been Pretty generous to those of us showing up and we Still have a bit of resentment towards those staying home and Then  visiting us to brag that they are making more collecting unemployment than we are working

‘there is a possibility you will still get it - it was a fair question - I apologize for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 22, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> They didn’t do it for last bonus so I doubt they will this time but someone in HR may know for sure (pinging @HRTMKendall)


@Yetive or @JAShands please assist.
I don’t think so.


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 22, 2020)

If you've not been on leave for the whole pandemic you should be eligible.  Also, if one is on leave, one is not eligible for unemployment.  You're still employed.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 22, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> I thought the ‘wording’ for the gift was ‘To The TM‘s that worked the front lines during the pandemic’,  Not simply ‘To all employees’.
> If this is the case then the answer is NO.
> 
> You can Hate me for this, but I’m gonna say it :
> ...





Rarejem said:


> If you've not been on leave for the whole pandemic you should be eligible. Also, if one is on leave, one is not eligible for unemployment. You're still employed.


Depends on the state. Connecticut is paying unemployment to those on LOA.

I qualified for and took a Target-paid Vulnerable LOA right as things were getting bad here. When it was time to come back, things were still bad, so I took a month unpaid. Filed for unemployment and was approved, using LOA as the reason I was unemployed.

I don't feel guilty one bit. I'm over 50, I'm not at peak fitness, I have a vulnerability and did what had to be done to protect myself. As I've said before, masks were not a thing when I went on leave but they were mandated by the state a couple of weeks before I came back. It helped ease my mind a bit, though I still give people a wide berth. I've been back for over four months and I work circles around most of the Millennials and Gen Zs around here, so yeah, I will take that bonus, thank you very much.


----------



## Newmomof3 (Oct 23, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> I didn’t mean to sound harsh
> 
> i don’t actually know for sure
> 
> ...


I didn't take it too harshly. Lol. Just more curiosity. It would be nice for me to get it personally, but I won't keep my hopes up. It was tough and worrisome being 9 months and running around like a chicken with its head cut off doing fullfillment. Haha. And @happygoth I hear you about running circles. Even at 9 months pregnant I was still the fastest. And I wasn't at my best either. I want to return, but with 1 of my kids going blended learning and the other in elementary and the new baby, I struggle with the right choice. 


happygoth said:


> Depends on the state. Connecticut is paying unemployment to those on LOA.
> 
> I qualified for and took a Target-paid Vulnerable LOA right as things were getting bad here. When it was time to come back, things were still bad, so I took a month unpaid. Filed for unemployment and was approved, using LOA as the reason I was unemployed.
> 
> I don't feel guilty one bit. I'm over 50, I'm not at peak fitness, I have a vulnerability and did what had to be done to protect myself. As I've said before, masks were not a thing when I went on leave but they were mandated by the state a couple of weeks before I came back. It helped ease my mind a bit, though I still give people a wide berth. I've been back for over four months and I work circles around most of the Millennials and Gen Zs around here, so yeah, I will take that bonus, thank you very much.


----------



## Far from newbie (Oct 23, 2020)

Newmomof3 said:


> I didn't take it too harshly. Lol. Just more curiosity. It would be nice for me to get it personally, but I won't keep my hopes up. It was tough and worrisome being 9 months and running around like a chicken with its head cut off doing fullfillment. Haha. And @happygoth I hear you about running circles. Even at 9 months pregnant I was still the fastest. And I wasn't at my best either. I want to return, but with 1 of my kids going blended learning and the other in elementary and the new baby, I struggle with the right choice.


Enjoy your family and stay healthy as long as you can.  Have no regrets  That you missed anything for a few extra bucks after these few years while they’re young fly by a fast.


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 23, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Depends on the state. Connecticut is paying unemployment to those on LOA.
> 
> I qualified for and took a Target-paid Vulnerable LOA right as things were getting bad here. When it was time to come back, things were still bad, so I took a month unpaid. Filed for unemployment and was approved, using LOA as the reason I was unemployed.
> 
> I don't feel guilty one bit. I'm over 50, I'm not at peak fitness, I have a vulnerability and did what had to be done to protect myself. As I've said before, masks were not a thing when I went on leave but they were mandated by the state a couple of weeks before I came back. It helped ease my mind a bit, though I still give people a wide berth. I've been back for over four months and I work circles around most of the Millennials and Gen Zs around here, so yeah, I will take that bonus, thank you very much.


Yes, different depending upon state.  I'm also over 50 and am on LOA.  I don't get unemployment... had to take out a loan to make mortgage payments even with disability insurance pay, so really hope there are hours when I go back. I have worked through most of the pandemic so far and hope it counts toward pandemic pay.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 24, 2020)

Newmomof3 said:


> I'm currently on leave of absence. I seen Target is rolling out another $200 bonus. Will I get that or not seeing how I'm on leave?


You have to be active in MyTime by the 19th to get the bonus. If you are on a LOA you are not active.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Oct 25, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> They didn’t do it for last bonus so I doubt they will this time but someone in HR may know for sure (pinging @HRTMKendall)


I have yet to hear anything about the bonus but I believe it’ll be given to TMs not on LOA before a specific date


----------



## Newmomof3 (Oct 25, 2020)

HRTMKendall said:


> I have yet to hear anything about the bonus but I believe it’ll be given to TMs not on LOA before a specific date


Thanks!


----------

